# Toro parts



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Where can I find toro parts close to Alabama?


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

You can order them directly from Toro.com - Parts & Manuals. I went to a authorized Toro dealer and thought I could save shipping on parts, but they charged me shipping anyways. It was a nightmare dealing with the people. I wish I had just gotten the parts sent directly to my home and left the middle man out of it. Guess that's what I get for trying to save a few bucks. Plus the had about a 10% margin increase on the parts.

Edit: Hit submit before I was finished.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Stellar P said:


> You can order them directly from Toro.com - Parts % Manuals


Thx


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Stellar P said:


> You can order them directly from Toro.com - Parts & Manuals. I went to a authorized Toro dealer and thought I could save shipping on parts, but they charged me shipping anyways. It was a nightmare dealing with the people. I wish I had just gotten the parts sent directly to my home and left the middle man out of it. Guess that's what I get for trying to save a few bucks. Plus the had about a 10% margin increase on the parts.
> 
> Edit: Hit submit before I was finished.


Tried to order parts from this link and no luck. Did you call your order in?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Go to this website and put in your zip code. Make sure you also click golf and then click walk behind mowers. It will bring up the closest toro golf dealers in your area. Then call one of them and order what parts you need

https://www.toro.com/en/locator


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> Go to this website and put in your zip code. Make sure you also click golf and then click walk behind mowers. It will bring up the closest toro golf dealers in your area. Then call one of them and order what parts you need
> 
> https://www.toro.com/en/locator


Thanks, I was thinking I could do it online.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Stro3579 said:


> Ral1121 said:
> 
> 
> > Go to this website and put in your zip code. Make sure you also click golf and then click walk behind mowers. It will bring up the closest toro golf dealers in your area. Then call one of them and order what parts you need
> ...


You can or at least in my area you can. I just went to one of the websites of the dealers who service my area and input the part numbers. They then called me and confirmed the parts and I payed them over the phone.


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Stro3579 said:


> Stellar P said:
> 
> 
> > You can order them directly from Toro.com - Parts & Manuals. I went to a authorized Toro dealer and thought I could save shipping on parts, but they charged me shipping anyways. It was a nightmare dealing with the people. I wish I had just gotten the parts sent directly to my home and left the middle man out of it. Guess that's what I get for trying to save a few bucks. Plus the had about a 10% margin increase on the parts.
> ...


No. Ordered through the link. That is the link for homeowners. I just put my model and serial number in, then choose the diagram that contains the part. Once chosen, a list populates where I can order the parts and choose quantity.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Stellar P said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Stellar P said:
> ...


That's where I'm having issues. The list is not populating for me to order. Only letting me search for the parts from the diagram. Nothing about ordering. Maybe I need to use a PC and not mobile.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

The only thing I ever got to show up through that site is parts manuals and owner manuals


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> The only thing I ever got to show up through that site is parts manuals and owner manuals


Same here. Had to call dealer


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Stro3579 said:


> Stellar P said:
> 
> 
> > Stro3579 said:
> ...


That's strange. I go through the following breadcrumbs on both Mac and Android Galaxy Note 8 (chrome and firefox browsers)

Toro Parts & Manuals:
Enter Model #: 
Select Serial #:
Select "Parts" dropdown:
Select appropriate diagram:
Click "Buy Now" button on first needed part:
Enter quantity and select "Add To Cart" button:
Select "Continue Shopping" or Proceed To Checkout": 
Fill cart using previous steps then "Continue As Guest"

I assume you got everything handled over the phone. I just wanted to give clarity on the link.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Stellar P said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Stellar P said:
> ...


Were you purchasing reel mower parts?


----------



## Stellar P (Apr 13, 2018)

Stro3579 said:


> Stellar P said:
> 
> 
> > Stro3579 said:
> ...


Rotary


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Stellar P said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Stellar P said:
> ...


That's why you can order. Homeowner. Reel mower parts send you to a middle man dealer.


----------

